

YUI3 CSS Grids - ksdsh
http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/3/cssgrids/

======
jrussbowman
Since there's no comments. I'll chime in on this. They've been available for a
while. YUI2 grids was my first experience with grids, and I hated it. Way too
complicated and confusing. I quickly moved over to Blueprint.

When YUI3 grids came out I gave them a try cause I'm using YUI for my front
end. The new version is much more intuitive to use, and the fluid layout is
great. I'd recommend anyone who was deterred by the YUI2 grids to try the new
YUI3 version.

